# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Τηλεόραση >  Έκρηξη τηλεόρασης

## Goustardi

Χθές έπαιζα με το xbox για αρκετή ώρα και το είχα συνδεδεμένο στην τηλεόραση και ξαφνικά ακούστηκε ένα "μπαμ" και άρχισε να βγαίνει καπνός από την τηλεόραση(και η οθόνη αμέσως έγινε μαύρη). Η τηλεόραση είναι salora και την είχα αγοράσει το 1996.Την είχα συνδεδεμένη με PAL-60 επειδή κάποια παιχνίδια δε λειτουργούσαν στο PAL-50. Πιστεύετε ότι είναι εύκολο να επισκευαστεί  ή δεν αξίζει; Είναι κάτι σοβαρό;

----------


## dikos

Πάει για τα σκουπίδια...

----------


## chip

μπορεί να είναι για τα σκουπίδια μπορεί να είναι και μόνο κάποιος πυκνωτής και κάποιο διοδάκι στο τροφοδωτικό. 
Προσωπικά δεν μου αρέσει να πετάγονται τα μηχανήματα  και θα την πήγαινα για επισκευή. (Η τηλεόραση μου δεν πάει για τα σκουπίδια ώσπου να πάψει να δείχνει εικόνα αν και είναι του 1982)

----------


## T-1000

> Χθές έπαιζα με το xbox για αρκετή ώρα και το είχα συνδεδεμένο στην τηλεόραση και ξαφνικά ακούστηκε ένα "μπαμ" και άρχισε να βγαίνει καπνός από την τηλεόραση(και η οθόνη αμέσως έγινε μαύρη). Η τηλεόραση είναι salora και την είχα αγοράσει το 1996.Την είχα συνδεδεμένη με PAL-60 επειδή κάποια παιχνίδια δε λειτουργούσαν στο PAL-50. Πιστεύετε ότι είναι εύκολο να επισκευαστεί  ή δεν αξίζει; Είναι κάτι σοβαρό;


Δεν πιστευω να φταιει το PAL 60. Εγω εχω μια Panasonic 1992 50hz και παιζω παιγνιδια PS1, PS2 σε NTSC με τις ωρες. Αλλα να εκραγει... ?

----------


## KOKAR

> Δεν πιστευω να φταιει το PAL 60. Εγω εχω μια Panasonic 1992 50hz και παιζω παιγνιδια PS1, PS2 σε NTSC με τις ωρες. Αλλα να εκραγει... ?


δεν χάνεις τίποτα να ρίξεις μια ματιά στο τροφοδοτικό
έκρηξη + καπνός αυτό μου λέει εμένα....

----------


## manos_3

Μου το χει κάνει και μένα μια φορά αυτό η  τηλεόραση μου.Εκεί που έβλεπα, μπαμ και μαύροι καπνοί συνοδευόμενοι με ένα απαίσιο άρωμα σκασμένων πυκνωτών.Ευτυχώς είχε εγγύηση.Η βλάβη ήταν στον μετασχηματιστή υψηλής και μου τον αλλάξανε καθώς και μερικούς ηλεκτρολυτικούς...
Κατά τη γνώμη μου,αφού η τηλεόραση είναι τόσο παλιά και δεν έχει εγγύηση,δεν σε συμφέρει να την επισκευάσεις καθώς θα σου πάρουν ένα σωρό λεφτά.

----------


## KOKAR

όντως, αν είναι να την πας για επισκευή δεν σε συμφέρει,
αν όμως είναι να τι ανοίξεις εσύ τότε αλλάζει το θέμα
βέβαια το να την ανοίξεις μόνος σου προϋποθέτει και ότι γνωρίζεις
μερικά βασικά πράγματα και αυτό γιατί οι τάσεις που 
"*κυκλοφορούν*" μέσα είναι μεγάλες !

----------


## manos_3

Ακριβώς όπως τα λες ΚΟΚΑR.Δεν πρέπει να παίζουμε με το ρεύμα!!

----------


## dalai

το καλο με τις εκρηξεις ειναι οι σου λενε: Χαλασε ΑΥΤΟ!! 
Δηλαδη πιστευω οτι ειναι πιο ευκολα επισκευασιμες ,απο αυτες που ψαχνεσε με τις ωρες μεχρι να βρεις τι φταιει

----------


## johnkou

Ρε παιδια ολοι λετε δεν τον συμφερει να την επισκευασει χωρις να γνωριζετε την βλαβη,ας παει ο ανθρωπος την τηλεοραση για επισκευη να ρωτησει αν φτιαχνεται,το κοστος και βλεπει.Νομιζω ομως κανενας πυκνωτης θασκασε και αν εκαψε τριγυρω αποαυτον κατι αλλο.

----------


## epistimon

Ανοιξε την και πες μας τι βλεπεις καμμενο. Με πολυ πολυ προσοχη!

----------


## Pefres

αν θελετε την γνωμη μου οι σαλορα ειναι οι "μακροβιοτερες" τηλεορασεις και οσο λειτουργουν εχουν τρομερα αποτελεσματα στο σπιτι εχουμε 2 (πιο μεγαλες σε ηλικια και απο μενα :Ρ) με την καθεμια να εχει παει 4 φορες στον τεχνικο και να επιζούν και οι δυο!
ψαξε το αξιζει να την φτιαξεις!

----------


## chip

Η τηλεόραση καλό θα ήταν να πάει για επισκευή. Απλά πριν την πάει να ρωτήσει την τιμολογιακή πολιτική του καταστήματος που κάνει τις επισκευές. Είναι άλλοι που ζητούν χρήματα ακόμα και αν δεν επισκευάζεται και άλλοι που ο έλεγχος είναι δωρεάν. Επιλέγει τον δεύτερο και βλέπει αν τον συμφέρει η επισκευή.

----------


## Goustardi

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για το ενδιαφέρον σας και τις συμβουλές.

Η τηλεόραση τελικά είναι από το 1987. εγώ δεν ξέρω να τις ανοίγω αλλά θα την πάω σε τεχνικό αν ο έλεγχος είναι δωρεάν. αυτή που εξεράγη είναι 14 ιντσών. επίσης έχω άλλη μια salora από το 1987 που είναι 28 ιντσών και λειτουργεί κανονικά. προς το παρόν θα αγοράσω ένα καλώδιο για να συνδέω το xbox με την οθόνη του υπολογιστή.

----------

